# The ones we love



## Janderso (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm pacing the floors waiting to take my wife to the hospital. 
She is scheduled for full knee reconstruction this morning.
It's times like this that remind me once again of how much she means to me and our family.
God I love that woman.
We go through our days and I think we take each other for granted.
Not today.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 23, 2020)

Let me know if you want or need any help, Jeff...


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 23, 2020)

Well said Jeff. With you in spirit!
Best wishes for her speedy recovery, and for your knees as you pace the hospital's concrete hallways...


----------



## benmychree (Jun 23, 2020)

Best of luck, Jeff!
John


----------



## Aukai (Jun 23, 2020)

Be supportive, and firm with the physical therapy, that hurdle will effect the way the knee will be from now on. I do have a locked knee friend....


----------



## Superburban (Jun 23, 2020)

Janderso said:


> We go through our days and I think we take each other for granted.


So true


----------



## Janderso (Jun 23, 2020)

She did fine.
Waiting for her to arrive from recovery.
Thank you for the kind words and support.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 23, 2020)

Now the hard part.  Make sure she stays on that physical therapy and she will be back as good as new.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 23, 2020)

Good luck, it is going to be rough for her during the recovery, but long term everybody I've known who had a knee or hip replaced have found it life changing (for the better).


----------



## DHarris (Jun 23, 2020)

Janderso said:


> She did fine.
> Waiting for her to arrive from recovery.
> Thank you for the kind words and support.


My wife just had her left knee replaced on Monday (28th) The first two days home are going to be very difficult for your wife (pain wise).  Love and support her and you will both get thru this.  Prayers going out to her for a speedy and as minimally pain free as possible recovery.
Dave


----------



## westerner (Jun 24, 2020)

I have had some ortho work done on knee, ankle, foot and shoulder. I have several friends that have undergone far more involved procedures. The common theme amongst all of us is the neccesity of proper physical therapy. It hurts, it is incovenient, it is another intrusion into the recovery, and it is absolutely essential to a complete recovery. 

Diligence in the therapy program will ensure the surgery done will give the desired results. 

You and your wife have shown plenty of diligence and perseverance thru your Paradise Fire experience. This aint that bad, I am completely sure. 
I wish you both the best of luck, but you won't need it.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 24, 2020)

Best of luck on the recovery. Any thing I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 24, 2020)

DHarris said:


> My wife just had her left knee replaced on Monday (28th) The first two days home are going to be very difficult for your wife (pain wise).  Love and support her and you will both get thru this.  Prayers going out to her for a speedy and as minimally pain free as possible recovery.
> Dave


Ok, I’m very concerned about it. She can’t ice!. She has a cold allergy.
Thanks, I hope your bride is doing well.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 24, 2020)

How's it going today Jeff? I was thinking that there must be a threshold on what temperature causes her to react. Maybe tap water, a little cooler water from the fridge maybe, while not ideal any little cooling may help with comfort. A gallon Ziploc with a wash cloth in it.....


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 25, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I'm pacing the floors waiting to take my wife to the hospital.
> She is scheduled for full knee reconstruction this morning.
> It's times like this that remind me once again of how much she means to me and our family.
> God I love that woman.
> ...


So you are lucky like me. God made the perfect women for me too. She is the spindle my life revolves around.............get the pun?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

Aukai said:


> How's it going today Jeff? I was thinking that there must be a threshold on what temperature causes her to react. Maybe tap water, a little cooler water from the fridge maybe, while not ideal any little cooling may help with comfort. A gallon Ziploc with a wash cloth in it.....


She had a good night with one exception, she asked the nurse to look at her incision bandage. The nurse proceeded to rip it off, blood ran down her leg and all over her and the bed.
This is an open wound in a hospital. I think it could have been handled better.
This morning she had nausea, the bleeding has been moderate but they said it was pretty normal. The incision looks perfect so that's good.
I don't think they are going to let her go today either.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 25, 2020)

Jeff, prayers and concern going out to you and your wife.  A friend of mine just had one of his knees replaced but he is considerably older than you two.  Like many others have said, stick to the regimen and she will do well.  



Janderso said:


> Ok, I’m very concerned about it. She can’t ice!. She has a cold allergy.



Are you kidding me!??   I do too.  I don't know of anyone else who has this except for one of my brothers.  I think they call it cold induced urticaria.


----------



## westerner (Jun 25, 2020)

Amazon.com: Mueller Ice Bag, Blue, 9 Inch (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care
					

Buy Mueller Ice Bag, Blue, 9 Inch (Pack of 2) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com
				




My sister sent me these when I underwent my last 'episode'

Her family has had a tremendous amount of knee trouble, across several generations. 
Trust me, she knows what an ice bag needs to do. 

The fabric of this bag does not deliver the cold like a ziplock, or similar. No 'frostbite' effect.
They do not leak one single drop. 
I cannot recommend them in any stronger language.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

She is home.
Doing well. So far so good.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Jeff, prayers and concern going out to you and your wife.  A friend of mine just had one of his knees replaced but he is considerably older than you two.  Like many others have said, stick to the regimen and she will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me!??   I do too.  I don't know of anyone else who has this except for one of my brothers.  I think they call it cold induced urticaria.


We have never known anyone who has had this.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 25, 2020)

Did they mention elevation?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Jeff, prayers and concern going out to you and your wife.  A friend of mine just had one of his knees replaced but he is considerably older than you two.  Like many others have said, stick to the regimen and she will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me!??   I do too.  I don't know of anyone else who has this except for one of my brothers.  I think they call it cold induced urticaria.


Wisconsin?
It gets cold there right?


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 26, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Wisconsin?
> It gets cold there right?


Haha.  Yes it does.  It can be an issue for me but I have to get really, really cold for it to start to affect me.  If there is a wind blowing with exposed skin, then it becomes more challenging.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 27, 2020)

How is the recovery coming along Jeff?


----------



## b4autodark (Jun 27, 2020)

Had my knee replaced on March 12. Two days later all elective surgery was canceled do to covid. Went to the physical therapist 4 days after surgery and told her I wasn't coming back and to give me a protocol to follow. She was very receptive and stated they weren't taking any new patients after that day anyhow. 

I was diligent with the protocol I was assigned and did it 3 times a day instead of 2. Two weeks in I got on our stationary bike and that was the clear ticket. The first couple of revolutions are killers but after that it's bearable. We called the physical therapist and she said the bike was a good idea, no resistance just motion, 2 miles per sitting.

After 3 weeks I was walking with a cane and a week after that on my own.

I hate ice so I did just the bare minimum and got by on over the counter Tylenol.

Your wife will be just fine if she keeps working it.

I am 69 years old and have had a new aortic valve, both shoulders rotator cuff, carotid artery clean out, colon cancer surgery, hernia repair, graft bypass, and 5 stents. The knee surgery was almost enjoyable compared to a couple of them. 

They tell me my other knee will not be far behind for replacement. It is good to be able to walk more than a few steps before having to rest.

The therapist told us "motion is lotion".

Good Luck and Good Health!


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 27, 2020)

"I am 69 years old and have had a new aortic valve, both shoulders rotator cuff, carotid artery clean out, colon cancer surgery, hernia repair, graft bypass, and 5 stents. The knee surgery was almost enjoyable compared to a couple of them. "

Good grief.  You have been through a lot.


----------



## Joeman77 (Jun 27, 2020)

b4autodark said:


> Had my knee replaced on March 12. Two days later all elective surgery was canceled do to covid. Went to the physical therapist 4 days after surgery and told her I wasn't coming back and to give me a protocol to follow. She was very receptive and stated they weren't taking any new patients after that day anyhow.
> 
> I was diligent with the protocol I was assigned and did it 3 times a day instead of 2. Two weeks in I got on our stationary bike and that was the clear ticket. The first couple of revolutions are killers but after that it's bearable. We called the physical therapist and she said the bike was a good idea, no resistance just motion, 2 miles per sitting.
> 
> ...


Wow! You've practically been rebuilt.  
 My wife just had her second knee replacement about 3 weeks ago. She's pretty much followed the same regime as yours was and except for those occasions where she maybe "feels to good" and over does it the pain doesn't seem to bother her much.
 My Mom & one of my Uncles both had their knees done in pairs at the same time so they didn't have to go through it twice. They were both in their 70's at the time and both swear that was the only way to do it.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 28, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Wisconsin?
> It gets cold there right?




I've heard about this cold weather phenomenon.   Something happens to the sun?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 28, 2020)

Today is day 5, she is doing better than I expected. She is not using the walker, (grrr) has just a small limp, she is weaning off the Norco and doing her PT as prescribed.
She has had her leg elevated almost the whole time. I think that has made the difference.
We got a bit concerned Friday night, she was running a low grade fever, down a bit the next morning but by yesterday afternoon her temp is normal!!
It's interesting and maybe some of you that have gone through this can relate, she has to concentrate on walking on her right foot. Her alignment has been off for so long due to compensating for the weak joint.
She tends to only walk on the outside of her foot, her concentration includes allowing the new knee to guide her gate without tension.
Is that clear?
Anyway, thank you all for the encouragement and well wishes. It means a lot to both of us.
Jeff


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2020)

Glad to hear that she is on the mend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHarris (Jun 28, 2020)

Great news Jeff! My wife is just about a day ahead of yours.  Glad women are such tough individuals - - Don't know what I'd ever do without mine!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 28, 2020)

7milesup said:


> "I am 69 years old and have had a new aortic valve, both shoulders rotator cuff, carotid artery clean out, colon cancer surgery, hernia repair, graft bypass, and 5 stents. The knee surgery was almost enjoyable compared to a couple of them. "
> 
> Good grief.  You have been through a lot.


Did you climb those seven miles?


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 28, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Did you climb those seven miles?



LOL.  I was quoting #B4autodark in post #25.   My post really wasn't clear on that.

As for the 7milesup, I used to fly the bird in my avatar and 7 miles up is about where we operated  7*5280=36,960ft.   Actually Flight Level 350 to 410 was our normal operating parameters.   (41000/5280=7.7 miles up )


----------



## Janderso (Jun 29, 2020)

I saw the misquote after I posted.
Thanks,


----------

